# Electric Lake gill net survey



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'd like to send out a special thanks to the DWR fishery crew that let
my kids help with this survey last Thursday . (10-11).

Very fun to be part of, My youngest boy decided he's going to be a DWR biologist 8)

Without giving too much up, cuz there is a news release coming out about it,
We did pull a 4+ pound tiger trout out. Biggest fish I've ever seen at Electric lake.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like a great experience for your boy. Don't let him grow up to be a Utah DWR biologist. One of my bird hunting buddies was a UDWR fisheries biologist and resigned over the Govoner Leavitt Whirling disease fiasco. Another "Only in Utah" moment in history. He's now a fisheries biologist in another state and loves it.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

goofy elk said:


> I'd like to send out a special thanks to the DWR fishery crew that let
> my kids help with this survey last Thursday . (10-11).
> 
> Very fun to be part of, My youngest boy decided he's going to be a DWR biologist 8)
> ...


I fish EL often and its good to hear that there is some big fish in there. I bet your kids loved that, mine would. Does the gill netting kill all the fish that get caught in it?


----------



## wyoming2utah (Sep 12, 2007)

BULLOCK9 said:


> Does the gill netting kill all the fish that get caught in it?


It depends on how long the nets were set for and how long prior to the nets being pulled when a fish was caught...but, usually, yes.


----------

